# Security Roller Blinds



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a security roller blind that has a few cracked slats. It's getting stuck and is becoming harder and harder to raise and lower.

Can anyone recommend someone in the Torrevieja area that can repair/replace such blinds?

Are these type of blinds repairable or is it not really cost effective?

Does anyone have an idea how much security blinds cost? It's quite a large window (about 3m×2m)?

I know it's impossible to give exact figures but I just want an idea if it's going to be in the hundreds or if I should expect to pay even more!

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyhorn1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a security roller blind that has a few cracked slats. It's getting stuck and is becoming harder and harder to raise and lower.
> 
> ...


They are called _persianas._

I'm not local, so I can't personally recommend anyone, but a quick Google came up with this_ Reparación de Persianas Torrevieja【 605 903 344 】Llámanos! _


----------



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> They are called _persianas._
> 
> I'm not local, so I can't personally recommend anyone, but a quick Google came up with this_ Reparación de Persianas Torrevieja【 605 903 344 】Llámanos! _


Thanks. My Spanish is somewhat limited! It's good to actually know what I'm asking for!

I've book marked that link and will ask them for a quote.

If anyone else has a personal recommendation or an idea of what a "reasonable quote" should look like I'd be grateful.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

It's quite normal for these types of blinds to need repairing. It's usually not complicated and in fact if you're at all handy you can do it yourself in under an hour. There are lots of webpages with instructions out there. Here's one: Cómo reparar una persiana It's in Spanish but with Chrome browser you can set it to automatically translate to English. By the way, you can buy new slats for your blinds at stores like Leroy Merlin or Bricomart. 

All of that being said, my homeowner's insurance covers small repairs like this up to a maximum of two repairs a year. So you might want to check yours and see if they'll do the repair.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

As an example , I've just had one made to measure.
1.97m x 1.00m supplied and fitted €300 Inc IVA.


----------



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

Relyat said:


> As an example , I've just had one made to measure.
> 1.97m x 1.00m supplied and fitted €300 Inc IVA.


Thanks for replying. That sounds very reasonable. Much less than I expected!


----------



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

kalohi said:


> It's quite normal for these types of blinds to need repairing. It's usually not complicated and in fact if you're at all handy you can do it yourself in under an hour. There are lots of webpages with instructions out there. Here's one: Cómo reparar una persiana It's in Spanish but with Chrome browser you can set it to automatically translate to English. By the way, you can buy new slats for your blinds at stores like Leroy Merlin or Bricomart.
> 
> All of that being said, my homeowner's insurance covers small repairs like this up to a maximum of two repairs a year. So you might want to check yours and see if they'll do the repair.


Thanks. I didn't realise that they were so repairable. I think mine might be too far gone but I think I'll try taking it apart and see how far I get.

I'll also check my insurance and see if they can help.


----------

